# new camera



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been trying out my new camera. I still havent figured out the new functions but the cats never looked prettier!





































sorry i cant work out how to make them come out smaller yet!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I may have just squealed at their gorgeousness!

B-e-a-utiful


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gorgeous photos and kitties! I have been trying for such a long time to resist buying an SLR. You are not helping! :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous cats!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Gorgeous photos and kitties! I have been trying for such a long time to resist buying an SLR. You are not helping! :lol:


I really panicked when i bought it because it was so expensive. But you just cant take a bad picture! I am already trying to think of places to go or friends to see just so i can use it


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

merothe said:


> I really panicked when i bought it because it was so expensive. But you just cant take a bad picture! I am already trying to think of places to go or friends to see just so i can use it


get yourself some filters for the lens, they can make a huge difference to your pics and they dont cost a fortune.....good luck with the camera............chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic pictures of fabulous cats :001_wub:
I think I may just have to 'borrow' my son's DSLR while he's in college. he won't notice that I've been using it I'm sure  In fact I might have to persuade him it's best not to take it to university with him this September


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely pics :thumbup: Your cats are gorgeous


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant pics :thumbup: & lovely cats


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

raggs said:


> get yourself some filters for the lens, they can make a huge difference to your pics and they dont cost a fortune.....good luck with the camera............chris


Really? I kinda got the feeling the guy in the shop was trying to just sell me loads of stuff i didnt need. So just stuck with the camera and need to think about what extras i get

Would the filter add an 'effect' or just up the quality?

thanks


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh wow. They are gorgeous looking cats 

Well done on taking such great pictures!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

BSH said:


> Oh wow. They are gorgeous looking cats
> 
> Well done on taking such great pictures!


thanks   all this praise will go to their heads!

They are both fast asleep after their photo session


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:Brilliant pics :thumbup:Gorgeous cats :001_wub: = Jealous me  Might have to go look at DSLR's


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

buffie said:


> :thumbup:Brilliant pics :thumbup:Gorgeous cats :001_wub: = Jealous me  Might have to go look at DSLR's


I was a real skeptic but I couldnt recommend enough

I have been playing trying to get pics of my fish - I cannot believe the quality :thumbup:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Really stunning photographs! Which camera did you get? I have a canon slr but some of my friends have taken some really breath taking photos with their nikons. Hefty price tag. Been looking at buying a good lens for portraits-but again big investment.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Still can't decide between a cannon and a nikon! But I think, being a beginner, I will be equally amazed by both.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

I got a canon

My boyfriend tells me you HAVE to get software eg photoshop, to make the best use of the camera...But having forked out for the camera I am happy to play around with it for now :laugh:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

merothe said:


> I got a canon
> 
> My boyfriend tells me you HAVE to get software eg photoshop, to make the best use of the camera...But having forked out for the camera I am happy to play around with it for now :laugh:


Download a prog on to your pc called PHOTOBUCKET..its a free prog and ideal if your just starting out, you can edit, resize add frames and do all sorts of goodies to your pics and its such an easy prog to use too. As for the lens filters, a polorising one is amazing for stopping glare or taking photos of fish etc, other filters can be used to soften light or to highlight some autumn colours etc.......good luck ........chris.With photobucket you can turn your pics into cartoon pics ( great for the kids ) add speech bubbles, add lights . the ist is endless.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fabulous pics and stunning cats


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous kitties


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

merothe said:


> sorry i cant work out how to make them come out smaller yet!


Lovely pics and gorgeous cats.

If you have used photobucket or a similar site then just look around the functions and you should have the option to edit and resize them,( 640 x 480 is a good size)hope this helps.:thumbup1:

ETA:-OOPPSS !!! Sorry Raggs,just seen your post no.18 regarding resizeing.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

very photogenic they are a credit to you


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

raggs said:


> Download a prog on to your pc called PHOTOBUCKET..its a free prog and ideal if your just starting out, you can edit, resize add frames and do all sorts of goodies to your pics and its such an easy prog to use too. As for the lens filters, a polorising one is amazing for stopping glare or taking photos of fish etc, other filters can be used to soften light or to highlight some autumn colours etc.......good luck ........chris.With photobucket you can turn your pics into cartoon pics ( great for the kids ) add speech bubbles, add lights . the ist is endless.


Thanks - will have a play around 

Am gonna go to the local park on the weekend and try some pictures there

There is so much to learn - am really enjoying it


----------

